# Womens With Chops



## Pogo (Oct 30, 2014)

Overdue theme to give the deserving ladies their due... women who know their way around the music and have absolutely no problem expressing it...


----------



## Pogo (Oct 30, 2014)

It's all about attitude -- 0:17

​Wanda Jackson _Hard Headed Woman_


----------



## Pogo (Oct 30, 2014)

Ellen McIlwaine _Born Under a Bad Sign_

​


----------



## Pogo (Oct 30, 2014)

Everything changes at 1:09... despite the vacuous smile they force on everybody *damn*, she knows what she's doing...

​Jo Ann Castle _Sheik of Araby_


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Oct 30, 2014)

Pogo said:


> It's all about attitude -- 0:17
> 
> ​Wanda Jackson _Hard Headed Woman_




I saw her just a couple of years ago, and she's still got it.  She needed a little help climbing the steps to the stage, but she put on a great show for a woman her age.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 30, 2014)

​
Alberta Hunter _Handy Man_

(for Sherry )


----------



## Pogo (Oct 30, 2014)

KT Tunstall doing it all

​


----------



## Pogo (Oct 30, 2014)

Can't nobody scat like Ella

​


----------



## Pogo (Oct 30, 2014)

I've been in awe of this girl since she was 14...

​Dominique Dupuis _Triskel_


----------



## Pogo (Oct 30, 2014)

​
Janis _Ball and Chain_


----------



## Pogo (Oct 30, 2014)

Sheila Chandra -- live with vocal percussion

​"Spoken bols" represent the sound of the tabla, which in the tradition you have to learn to sing fluently before you even get to touch the drum...

With instruments...  _Raqs_

​


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 30, 2014)

Her tone is a bit harsh to me but the chops...en fuego!



You can't do it. I can't do it...she can


Different player, same solo.



I'll be back in a minute. I'm going to the river and throw all 4 guitars, my amp and pedals in.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 30, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> I'll be back in a minute. I'm going to the river and throw all 4 guitars, my amp and pedals in.



I know the feeling.  Exactly my reaction when I first saw Dominique Dupuis (post 9).
(Which was in Lafayette btw)

Encore - fuller show with band -- can't explain the incessant colour filter changes but sonically it's there

​


----------



## Pogo (Oct 30, 2014)

I wish there were more Alison Brown videos available -- I like to describe her as "the banjo player Béla Fleck wishes he was".  Nice nylon string soft tone...

​


----------



## I.P.Freely (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 30, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be back in a minute. I'm going to the river and throw all 4 guitars, my amp and pedals in.
> ...



Thanks!
I'm watching the video now.


----------



## konradv (Oct 31, 2014)

Macyn Taylor plays Vaseline Machine Gun by Leo Kottke


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Jan 17, 2015)

I love turning people on to stuff they missed.  Put a CD together this week of Jo Ann Castle videos together for a co-worker who doesn't have enough internet to do YouTube.  This was one of them.

Just watch the *left hand at 1:07*....  I mean holy _shit_...  the drummer can't even keep up...

​This ain't "ragtime" despite the shallow definitions of the time....


----------



## Pogo (Jan 17, 2015)

Tal Wilkenfield (bs) with Jeff Beck --- solo about 1:33....

​She's uh, 19 years old... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 17, 2015)

I wonder if Alison Krauss still has this kind of singing in her.   


God bless you and her always!!!   

Holly (a fan of Alison since 1994)


----------



## Pogo (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank you, that reminds me, speaking of Alisons... my favourite banjo player, Alison Brown with her tune "Leaving Cottondale"...

​(Cottondale is just outside Tuscaloosa)

With Sierra Hull on mando.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 18, 2015)

some great songs here.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 18, 2015)

Orianthi Pangaris playing MJ's "Beat It."


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 18, 2015)

Okay, one more because Orianthi is so awesome.    This one has clips from different shows.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 18, 2015)

How can there be no Nancy and Ann Wilson of Heart!  Two awesome womens!


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 18, 2015)

Emmylou Harris.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 18, 2015)

God bless you and LeAnn always!!!   

Holly (a day one fan of her)


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 18, 2015)

*Chantel McGregor performing Gold Dust Woman *

**


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 18, 2015)

*Macyn Taylor plays Luttrell by Tommy Emmanuel *

**


----------



## Pogo (Jan 19, 2015)

Not really "chops" here but this was I believe the first all-female rock group signed to a major record contract...

Goldie and the Gingerbreads, headed by lead singer Goldie Zelkowitz (birth name Genyusha Zelkowitz, born in Poland seven months after Hitler's invasion began World War II) and drummer Ginger Panablanco.

Ironically this US group had a hit in the UK with this song in 1965, while the British group Herman's Hermits had the hit with it in the US at the same time.


​
Goldie Zelkowitz later went by the name *Genya Ravan* as the lead singer for Ten Wheel Drive in the 1970s.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 19, 2015)

Fanny - _Hey Bulldog_ (1972) 
... I had this record... think it got drowned in Katrina...

​


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ​
> Janis _Ball and Chain_



What a loss that was.  She was so special.  Same with Hendrix


----------



## Mindful (Jan 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...



Didn't like it when she  started  screeching like a banshee.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 19, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You aren't a good judge of talent.  At all.  Nobody in today's society can repeat that performance.  She was in a whole another universe way above ours dude.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 19, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> *Macyn Taylor plays Luttrell by Tommy Emmanuel *
> 
> **



Now _that's_ nice.    I've got that same mic.  Maybe I need to give it another chance on the guitar.
I mean it can't be the guitarist... 

Like her Robert Johnson stuff in the sublink too, although she needs to smoke a couple of packs of Camels and down a few shots of whisky to get the voice happening...


----------



## Pogo (Jan 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



He's jealous.
As noted at the start of this thread -- it's all about attitude.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



That's my opinion, and I'm sticking to it.   Dude.

Why do you have to deify celebrity? "Whole other universe above ours." Duh.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 19, 2015)

How about this voice:

Totally unknown, and probably will remain so.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 19, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



That's in no way what that means.  Not even remotely close.
Go troll somewhere else PWI freak.  Grownups got this.
Drunks...


----------



## westwall (Jan 19, 2015)

Annie Lennox has a set of pipes that won't quit.


----------



## westwall (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## westwall (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## westwall (Jan 19, 2015)

Nancy Wilson still one of the best guitarists out there and still hot as hell!


----------



## westwall (Jan 19, 2015)

Natalie Imbruglia, talented and able to laugh at herself!


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Judicial review (Jan 19, 2015)

westwall said:


> Nancy Wilson still one of the best guitarists out there and still hot as hell!



Now her sister had the pipes.  I mean holy shit!


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 19, 2015)

westwall said:


> Nancy Wilson still one of the best guitarists out there and still hot as hell!



I posted the same song!    Both sisters are very talented women.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Pogo (Jan 19, 2015)

The aforementioned Chantel MacGregor (thanks P F Tinmore ) on electric... _Red House_
Unfortunately her live stuff all seems to have bad audio -- way too much compression here -- and she's got the same hangup as Orianthi, getting lost in technique and flash at the expense of the music.  But still....

​


----------



## Pogo (Jan 19, 2015)

Samantha Fish w/ Sadie Johnson - _Black Cat Bone_

​


----------



## Pogo (Jan 19, 2015)

Sad Sam Blues Jam - _Bayou Boogie_

​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 19, 2015)

*Rhiannon Giddens*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 19, 2015)

*Leyla McCalla*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > *Macyn Taylor plays Luttrell by Tommy Emmanuel *
> ...


Indeed, she could do some work on her singing, but I love that guitar.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 19, 2015)

drifter said:


>



They altered her voice, fyi.  Trust me she doesn't sing link that live.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



She actually sings pretty good, these are her backyard sessions from a  few years ago. What they have her singing now is nothing like what she used to sing.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2015)

Look what they've done to my song, Ma
Look what they've done to my song
Well, it's the only thing I could do half right
And it's turning out all wrong, Ma
Look what they've done to my song

Look what they've done to my brain, Ma
Look what they've done to my brain
Yeah, they picked it like a chicken bone
And they think I'm half insane, Ma
Look what they've done to my brain


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 19, 2015)

drifter said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



No she's always been a bad singer.  They have altered her voice in that video.  She can sorta half sing.  She's what i call average.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



You don't have to like her JR, but I like and I think she sings good.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



I would never do that JR


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 19, 2015)

drifter said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



You just did it again.  Carol King is great.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Pogo (Jan 19, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Yeah she needs a new video producer too.  But that's a great arrangement.  And beautiful tone.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Samantha Fish w/ Sadie Johnson - _Black Cat Bone_
> 
> ​


My favorite Samantha.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 20, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 20, 2015)

*Mary Bridget Davies - Same Ol' Blues *

**


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Decus (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Decus (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## konradv (Jan 24, 2015)

Patti Smith Group- Because The NIght


----------



## konradv (Jan 24, 2015)

Suzi Quatro- Stumblin' In


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 24, 2015)

*Deborah Henson-Conant - Cirque du Lune *

**


----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 25, 2015)

Can't believe nobody mentioned Bonnie Raitt:


----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 25, 2015)

Love the sultry sound of Norah Jones:


----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 25, 2015)

One of my favorite singers and interesting personalities -- Alanis Morissette:


----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 25, 2015)

Can't help but mention Fiona Apple:


----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 25, 2015)

I love this chick's voice -- Lorde:


----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 25, 2015)

I'd be criminal if I didn't mention Adele:


----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 25, 2015)

Whitney Houston:


----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 25, 2015)

Celine Dion:


----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 25, 2015)

Pink singing Led Zeppelin's - Babe I'm Gonna Leave You:

Me & Bobby McGee:


----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 25, 2015)

Chrissie Hynde of the Pretenders:


----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 25, 2015)

Pat Benatar:


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2015)

DriftingSand said:


> Pat Benatar:



Oh Pat was a really good choice.  She has an amazing voice.  She sounds just as good live as her studio recordings.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 25, 2015)

DriftingSand said:


> Love the sultry sound of Norah Jones:


[


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 25, 2015)

*Conductor and harpsichordist Jeannette Sorrell*

**
**


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 31, 2015)

Deborah Henson-Conant


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Pogo (Feb 1, 2015)

The late Emily Remler - _Tenor Madness_ (live TV, Australia)

​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 8, 2015)

*Eden Brent*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 8, 2015)

* Boogaloo Ames & Eden Brent: Sustaining the Sound *


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 18, 2015)

*Rhiannon Giddens*

**
**


----------



## konradv (Feb 18, 2015)

The original "girl singer" with Jefferson Airplane, Signe Toly Anderson


Jefferson Airplane- Chauffeur Blues(Live At Winterland, 10/11/66)


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 28, 2015)

*Anoushka Shankar: "Traces of You" concert live in Dortmund *

**


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 28, 2015)

*Norah Jones: In the studio with Anoushka Shankar *

**


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## HUGGY (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## HUGGY (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 28, 2015)

*Amanda Forsythe, soprano*


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 4, 2015)

Keiko Komaki on Piano, Organ and bass
Yuko "Lady Butterfly" Kido on Harmonica and vocal
Mayumi "shara" Vurzu on Drums


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 5, 2015)

*Tracy Marie *

**
*Samples of her album True Blue here:*
*Tracy Marie True Blue CD Baby Music Store*


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 9, 2015)

Sarah Quintana - Songs


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 17, 2015)

*Candi Staton *

**
**


----------



## konradv (Mar 18, 2015)

Linda Ronstadt, Dolly Parton & Emmylou Harris- After the Goldrush


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 19, 2015)

*Bjork*


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 21, 2015)

*Rhiannon Giddens*


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 23, 2015)

Michèle Voltaire Marcelin


----------



## Pogo (Mar 28, 2015)

Time for another entry from a piano player who continues to cut right to my soul... keep in mind all this material is 50-60 years old so the song selection will have that limitation -- this one from the Eisenhower Administration.

What's the simplest, most basic, child-level two-finger tune somebody walking into a room with a piano might dabble with?
"Chopsticks" right?

Never been done like this though...

What to watch: left hand 0:18... Hand crossing 1:03... syncopation/key changes throughout... scat sighting at 1:19


Oh yeah, she's *twenty years old* here...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 6, 2015)

*Sarah Jones*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## konradv (Apr 29, 2015)

The Weevils Featuring Signe Anderson





My favorite picture of her in her prime.  She and Marty make such a cute couple!


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 30, 2015)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Impenitent (Jul 12, 2015)

Mary Travers (peter, Paul, and Mary)
Blowing in the Wind

Leaving on a Jet Plane

Shirley Bassey
Something 

Goldfinger

Joan Baez 
Diamonds and Rust

The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down
Joan Baez - The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down - YouTube

Judy Collins
Send in the Clowns

Judy Collins - Send In The Clowns - YouTube

Both Sides Now
Judy Collins - Both Sides Now - Original Hit Version - YouTube


Barbra Streisand
If You Go Away
 Barbra Streisand if you go away lyrics - YouTube

Woman In Love
Barbra Streisand - Woman in Love Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 13, 2015)

What about Whitney Houston?  Did anyone include her.  That woman had some CHOPS!  Her downfall and death was a huge blow to the music industry.


----------



## Impenitent (Jul 13, 2015)

Darlene Love
Christmas


----------



## Impenitent (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Pogo (Nov 4, 2015)

​


----------



## konradv (Nov 5, 2015)

#1 Rocker chick video!  


Joan Jett- I Hate Myself For Loving You


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 7, 2015)

Adele should be included here too, and this is my favorite song from her right now.  I think she is my favorite new female singer.  I have to familiarize myself with some more of her songs though.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 7, 2015)

konradv said:


> Suzi Quatro- Stumblin' In


----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Pogo (Dec 7, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


>



Ah, I just remembered where I've seen her before -- Carolina Chocolate Drops.  Twelve or so years ago.
A real original.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 7, 2015)

Pogo said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Indeed, Carolina Chocolate Drops, 2013. Rhiannon Giddens, vocals.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 8, 2015)

Pogo said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


If you are interested, Leyla played a concert in Paris that was recorded by Arte Concert in France.






Leyla McCalla au musée du quai Branly


----------



## waltky (Dec 8, 2015)

Uncle Ferd likes womens with chops...

... `specially if dey's pork chops...

... or lamb chops.


----------



## OZman (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## Pogo (Dec 9, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Yeah I caught some of it on a tangent link from your last.  That one showed her close up and it finally occurred to me that she looked familiar.  I saw the Chocolate Drops at the New Orleans JazzFest about -- maybe a dozen years ago.  I think Leyla had just joined then.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 9, 2015)

Pogo said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Leyla played with the Chocolate Drops for about 2 1/2 years when she and Dom Flemons left to go solo at the end of 2013.

Rhiannon Giddens, founding member and lead singer for the Chocolate Drops, is a trained opera singer and spent the first few years of her career in that field. Leyla McCalla, on the other hand, has a degree in classical cello performance and chamber music. So they approach music from a different angle.

After Leyla and Dom left, Rhiannon reconstituted the Chocolate Drops. However she had the opportunity to go solo a few months later. She expanded the Chocolate Drops and they are now her backup. It is an excellent band.

Rhiannon Giddens is one of the premier singers of our time. She is a woman with chops.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 9, 2015)

OZman said:


>



Thanks for the post but I have to say I'm not impressed with this playing at all.
However the lefthanded player reminded me of another one who belongs here -- Elizabeth Cotten.  Libby was lefthanded and learned to play a righthanded instrument upside down, which means inventing entire new roles for the fingers.  She learned by sneaking her brother's banjo out while he was out of the house -- but had to figure out on her own how to play it lefthanded.  And she did.

​I got to see Libby in the mid-1980s when she was in her 90s.


----------



## konradv (Dec 25, 2015)

Joan Jett- Bad Reputation


----------



## konradv (Dec 25, 2015)

Jefferson Airplane- Chauffeur Blues


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Pogo (Dec 28, 2015)

konradv said:


> Jefferson Airplane- Chauffeur Blues



Didn't know the Plane did that tune -- I think the original has much more character:

​


----------



## Pogo (Dec 28, 2015)

Memphis Minnie with some sneaky word play:

​


----------



## konradv (Dec 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Jefferson Airplane- Chauffeur Blues
> ...


​It was the signature song of Signe Anderson.  When Slick replaced her, she didn't do the song out of deference.   As for character, it has rock and roll character.


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## konradv (Dec 31, 2015)

Jefferson Airplane with Signe- High Flyin' Bird


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 31, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


>


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 31, 2015)

konradv said:


> The original "girl singer" with Jefferson Airplane, Signe Toly Anderson
> 
> 
> Jefferson Airplane- Chauffeur Blues(Live At Winterland, 10/11/66)



Wow, I didn't know Grace Slick went to Paly, the high school I graduated from in 1978. She also like me has a parent descended from the Pilgrims. My grandmother was a direct descendent of John Howland, a famous Pilgrim.

Grace Slick - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Grace Barnett Wing was born October 30, 1939, in Highland Park, Illinois, to Ivan W. Wing (1907–1987), of Norwegian and Swedishdescent, and Virginia (née Barnett; 1910-1984), a lineal descendantof passengers of the _Mayflower_.[1] In 1949 her brother Chris was born.[2] Her father, working in the investment banking sector for Weeden and Company, was transferred several times when she was a child and, in addition to the Chicago area, she lived in Los Angeles and San Francisco, before her family finally settled in Palo Alto, California, south of San Francisco, in the early 1950s.
> 
> Wing attended Palo Alto Senior High School before switching to Castilleja High School, a private all-girls school in Palo Alto.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 1, 2016)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> >


She was my one and only bad girl crush.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 4, 2016)

DriftingSand said:


> Chrissie Hynde of the Pretenders:



"Brass in pocket" and "Middle of the road" go together well.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 4, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Tal Wilkenfield (bs) with Jeff Beck --- solo about 1:33....
> 
> ​She's uh, 19 years old...
> 
> ...



She's fucking awesome!!!!!  Vinny Colaiuta was Zappa's favorite and best drummer


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Orianthi Pangaris playing MJ's "Beat It."


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 4, 2016)

I'll have to buy this album again.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 4, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


>


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 4, 2016)

My others favs from _Tuesday night music club_ are "Strong enough" and "Can't cry anymore."

Cheryl Crow runs, baby.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 4, 2016)

Two Thumbs said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Orianthi Pangaris playing MJ's "Beat It."



She is great.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 11, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Tal Wilkenfield (bs) with Jeff Beck --- solo about 1:33....
> 
> ​She's uh, 19 years old...
> 
> ...



URL must have passed its shelf life --- here's a new working link:

​


----------



## Pogo (Jan 11, 2016)

Check out Luna ripping on the Korean zither.....

​Doublin' down....

​


----------



## Pogo (Jan 11, 2016)

I love everything this woman does.  Everything.  She could fart into the mic and it would sound good.

​


----------



## baileyn45 (Jan 11, 2016)

Saw Chrissy Hind without the Pretenders a couple years ago. Looked great sounded fabulous.
Funny story, the last time I had seen her was when she sang the National Anthem at the first game of the 1995 World Series in Cleveland. When she walked out to home plate to sing I was hanging off the upper deck and let  out a "Hey Chrissy" as loud as I could and she glanced up in my direction. I'm still a hero to my buddies.  LOL


----------



## baileyn45 (Jan 11, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Check out Luna ripping on the Korean zither.....
> 
> ​Doublin' down....
> 
> ​


As a huge Clapton fan that was tremendous.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 12, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Check out Luna ripping on the Korean zither.....
> 
> ​Doublin' down....
> 
> ​



Apparently she switches between the two for the key changes (Dm/C#m) as her instrument has to be tuned diatonically lest it get too busy with string population.  But she makes it look so effortless, doesn't she?

Check out this riffing on Stevie Ray Vaughn... it's outstanding  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





​The instrument looks very much like a gu zheng (Chinese) except it's got higher bridges.  I used to have one and never put the time into it.  The bridges ar movable (I assume, same as the gu zheng) so you would tune it for the desired key.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 13, 2016)

Believe in your brother, faith in man


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2016)

Khatia Buniatishvili -- _Concert in the Woods_

Outstanding feeling & respect for the material

​


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Elvis Obama (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Elvis Obama (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Pogo (Jan 24, 2016)

Elvis Obama said:


>



The first recorded "blues" record, made by accident when the (white) singer couldn't make the recording date to do the same song.  To the record companies' surprise, it sold enough that they saw a market to start a whole series, then called "race records".


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 25, 2016)

*Macyn Taylor*


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Elvis Obama (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## baileyn45 (Feb 2, 2016)

Marcy Levy singing with Clapton


----------



## baileyn45 (Feb 2, 2016)

Christine McVie/Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Pogo (Mar 8, 2016)

What?? No bumps for International Women's Day?

Been playing a lot of Anat Cohen lately....

​


----------



## Pogo (Mar 8, 2016)

.... but for absolute rip-your-heart-out-and-hand-it-to-you clarinet virtuosity, I've never in my life heard anybody who can do how Doreen does:

​


----------



## Pogo (Mar 11, 2016)

Rin'  --- three graduates of the Tokyo National University of Fine Arts and Music.  Disbanded in 2009.

​Mana Yoshinaga -- koto, shamisen, jushichi-gen, voice
Tomoca Nagasu -- biwa, shakuhachi, voice
Chie Arai -- koto, shamisen, jushichi-gen, voice


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

Pogo 

Don't you like Christina?  Must be because she's not from the 1950s?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo
> 
> Don't you like Christina?  Must be because she's not from the 1950s?



"Christina"?   Christina Who?

Christina Aguilera?
​Or ---- Christina Marrs?

​


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo
> ...



Christina Aguilera has CHOPS!  You are so biased.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Pogo (May 16, 2016)

More licks from Luna.

You'd think "HIt the Road Jack" would be a simple thing to do.  You'd think.

​Plays the damn thing like she invented it.

-- this is from six years ago ... just a kid....

​


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 12, 2016)

What can cut through more wholly.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 15, 2016)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > The original "girl singer" with Jefferson Airplane, Signe Toly Anderson
> ...



This is amazing. Two famous female singers went to my high school, Joan Baez and Grace Slick. I sure am glad I found all this out now. LOL

Famous Paly Alums


----------



## rcfieldz (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## rcfieldz (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 16, 2016)

Annabella Lwin is my favorite female vocalist, for when I really need a thrill. 

My long-going like of her has less to do with Bow Wow Wow's music than it is does her appearance and performance.

She has an album sleeve and a video of her getting partially naked, but I didn't know about this scandal.



> Bow Wow Wow's notoriety far outweighed their commercial success. Ever the provocateur, McLaren talked Lwin into appearing nude on the sleeve of the band's debut album – the cover was promptly banned – and tilted at the taboo of underage sex by penning disturbingly pervy lyrics for the pubescent singer to chant. ...
> 
> Even in middle age, Lwin remains a keen-to-please ingenue, dedicating the Lolita-sex romp Louis Quatorze to the late McLaren with an aghast sigh: "I was only 14!" She apologises frequently for the disparity between her appearance and the songs' paedophilic fixations: tonight, her faux-orgasmic panting on the innuendo-laden Sexy Eiffel Tower simply makes her sound out of breath.



Bow Wow Wow – review


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 19, 2016)

Beethovens Moonlight Sonata


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 19, 2016)

QuickHitCurepon said:


>



Over 50, and she still has great legs


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 19, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yep.

She was my favorite actress at one time. I just ordered Speed 2 from Amazon the other day. That movie is the only one I've seen at a drive-in with my wife.


----------



## rcfieldz (Aug 19, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Beethovens Moonlight Sonata


I think we have found the hammer queen.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 20, 2016)

Auntie Entity...age 70!


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## konradv (Aug 21, 2016)

Sexy chops!  


Shakira- Hips Don't Lie ft. Wyclef Jean


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 24, 2016)

konradv said:


> Sexy chops!



Chopped liver. 


Chopped Liver - Traditional Jewish Chopped Liver Recipe


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 24, 2016)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Sexy chops!
> ...



Wow, what a beauty she was.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 25, 2016)

I just became a man!


----------



## rcfieldz (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Pogo (Aug 30, 2016)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> I just became a man!



"Remember those who win the game
Lose the love they sought to gain
In debentures of quality and dubious integrity. 
Their small-town eyes will gape at you 
in dull surprise when payment due
Exceeds accounts received 
at seventeen"

Brilliant songwriting.  


Janis Ian Says Bill Cosby Tried to Ban Her from TV


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 2, 2016)

Talk about chops!  



How cute are they?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 15, 2016)




----------

